# Seal failed between roof and sidewall at back of luton



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

I have noticed that the seal between the roof and side has failed at the base of the curve of the luton, on both sides, leading to water ingress on both sides. Now I have to park the motorhome on a slope during periods of rain so the run off is away from these points while I wait for the delaer to fix it. Incidentally, local dealer says it is common and caused by the movement of the luton! 
Anyone else have this problem? Is it common to Swift?

IH


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift/water ingress*

Hello

I am dry there at present but I do have water coming in at five separate places when it irains! LOL - yes - it is a Swift.

I do notice however that about half an inch of water lodges there unless I force it off with a brush.

Russell


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Russell,

Following your experiences with interest. Spent a few days at Moniga del Garda last summer. It was so hot, the sealant around the door softened. I wonder if that also weakened the seal on the roof?

IH


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Got the 'van home today. Fixed and habitation check. Dealer not keen on Swifts. Says they are notorious for poor build quality and leaks. I was really happy with it until this happened.

Is this a common experience among Swift owners?

IH


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

IrishHomer said:


> Is this a common experience among Swift owners?
> IH


Well let me put it this way.
The dealers didn't call em LeekyKontiki's for nothing!  :roll:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

IrishHomer said:


> Got the 'van home today. Fixed and habitation check. Dealer not keen on Swifts. Says they are notorious for poor build quality and leaks. I was really happy with it until this happened.
> 
> Is this a common experience among Swift owners?
> 
> IH


 Take succer in fact that it's not peculiar to Swift motorhomes its seems all motorhomes and caravans for that matter can suffer water ingress i believe its due motion and exanding/shrinking in different climates


----------



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

IrishHomer said:


> I have noticed that the seal between the roof and side has failed at the base of the curve of the luton, on both sides, leading to water ingress on both sides. Now I have to park the motorhome on a slope during periods of rain so the run off is away from these points while I wait for the delaer to fix it. Incidentally, local dealer says it is common and caused by the movement of the luton!
> Anyone else have this problem? Is it common to Swift?
> 
> IH


Yep it is got a problem too!!


----------

